# Up Yonder Livery Yard, Bristol



## FelicityCottonsocks (31 March 2015)

Does anyone have any feedback, opinions or experiences on this yard at all?

Any info much appreciated


----------



## miss_c (31 March 2015)

Have replied to your thread in the Tack Room as well, but know how easily posts can get lost in there!


I do cover work there when the staff are away. Very well run, BHS approved, experienced staff who go above and beyond in the best interests of the horses (I used to rent a yard from one of the staff and she was one of the few people I would trust with my horses). All the liveries seem to get on really well and it's never seemed to be a b!tchy yard at all from what I have seen. I have a number of friends there and the only one who has left bought her own land.


----------



## FelicityCottonsocks (31 March 2015)

Thanks for these, really appreciated. Sounds great! Someone was telling me today that there is an issue with the land and horses getting liver problems... Sounds crazy and like a potential rumour, but just need to be sure that's all it is.


----------

